

What Is Genius? - ypavan
http://www.escapeintolife.com/essays/what-is-genius/

======
Ixiaus
Interesting article. The author would benefit from reading (if they haven't
already) some of Jung's (C.G. Jung) work on the collective unconcious and the
archetypes that our psyches interact with. Artists do nothing more but tap
into collective archetypes, symbols, and motifs - shaping them, clothing them,
and casting them in the light of that craftsman's psyche. This is why people
find such work captivating, both intellectually and emotionally.

Old mythos were no different but simply a facade over the fundamental
(archetypal) drama that plays out within our psyche. The emotional power of
Romeo and Juliet or Tristan and Isolde are other good examples too.

Genius is, to me, the ability to _gen_ erate from one's own unique psychic
(mental) configuration a model of their interpretation of a pattern, system,
archetype, or motif true to the valuing meme their mind operates within at
that time. Many see it as "exceptional" (the dictionary even uses it that
way), something measured by the precepts of what is considered average; I
prefer the concept of true self-expression as guided and judged by true self-
knowledge. Genius is then innate and accessible to anyone willing to cultivate
a defining personal purpose, skills, and talents; to introspect upon the
questions of "who are you", "what do you want", and "why are you here".

I know this comment is a bit of a tangent for Hacker News as it has delved
into psychology and a bit of philosophy. I find it relevant though, even if
tangentially, because we programmers (esp. hackers) have a knack for holistic
and systemic thinking. The two qualities that comprise genius.

EDIT: In my first paragraph, I don't mean to down-play the artist's creative
ability, toil, and skill that goes into creating a piece of work.

~~~
Ixiaus
Why the down vote? I obviously spent time writing the comment above, I think
it would be fair to provide a counter argument or statement.

------
RevRal
_As in other areas, the non-specialist bows down to the opinion of critics as
to who is a good or bad artist._

I have to disagree. Or, at least, why doesn't he mention the much larger group
of people who haven't the humility to bow down to the opinion of a critic in
the first place?

This is as far as they get: "a piece of art is good when I say it is. If you
say it is good and I don't agree with you -- and if you happen to have
credentials that make your opinion weighted -- then you are an arrogant
bastard. But if you have a different opinion than me, and you don't have
credentials, stop trying to force your opinion on me. Don't you know everyone
is entitled to their opinion?"

Cringe when someone calls Twilight _good_ or _art_. They will say it is good
because they think it is, and Thus! That is perfectly sufficient for them.
Push the subject further, then you become an asshole and why cant you
understand everyone's opinion is "valid."

I like the word valid. I really do. But uttered by the laymen is contrary to
the word's essence.

Everyone has to start somewhere, and reading the works of critics is of the
best ways to start. It will take humility to go over something 10 times until
you're in tune with the critic.

Criticism is analysis and a bunch of other things. You need examples of good
taste and good criticism if you wish to evolve your artistic inclinations.

------
ryanwaggoner
Reminds me of this TED talk by Elizabeth Gilbert:

<http://www.ted.com/talks/elizabeth_gilbert_on_genius.html>

~~~
dmfdmf
Interesting talk but irritating, neurotic woman. She advocates dissociating
self from one's creativity and manifesting it in some kind of cosmic force or
god external to the writer to overcome the anxiety of past success. A popular
strategy through the ages but a recipe for disaster nonetheless. A better
strategy would be to examine her motives as to why she writes and whether
popularity contests (i.e. commercial success) is a good standard of the
quality of her work. Of course, commercial success is important especially for
the artist but if the primary motive is to please the crowds (and its proxy,
commercial success) whatever creativity you had will fade. cf. Hollywood.

